# Vegan cyclist.



## fossala (18 Aug 2013)

I know there isn't going to be many of us on here, just want to pick your heads for some before/during/after cycling foods.

I eat some cerial before cycling with soya milk. Normally fruit + fiber. I do my cycling early in the morning.

On my ride it's penut butter and jam s/w and soreen banana bread (it's been vegan for a few years now but there other ones aren't).

After my ride it's beans on toast with mustard and savory yeast.

Like to know what others do.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2013)

veggie minus all dairy (allergic) here - so basically vegan plus eggs (due to a medical condition) given I don't really do honey.

porridge/cereal/bread & jam beforehand... (I prefer Oatly to Soya milk).
jam/peanut butter/homemade cashewnut cheese/or other homemade vegan (bean based) pate sandwiches for lunch if on the road
or
beans on toast (+ fried or boiled egg) if cycling again after lunch
normal evening meal...

snacks - nuts & dried fruit or nakd/trek bars or homemade blackbean brownies - all vegan


----------



## suzeworld (19 Aug 2013)

I am not a full on vegan but mostly eat that way to follow an anti-cancer diet.

Do you eat spelt as a grain? We pressure cook a few portions at a time and it makes a very filling/nutritious base for veggie sauces- lovely with some roasted veg stirred in and warmed up together. Obv needs prep in advance, but as quick as beans on toast. I think spelt is high in protein, but not sure, you could always add a tin of cannelini beans with the roast veg if you worry about protein intake.

I always eat oats and soya something, usually yogurt, with fruit b4 a ride. 

Snack on dried mango and a great oat thing my wife makes. The recipe was in a cycle mag, loads healthier than normal flapjack, will try to find it.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (19 Aug 2013)

I'm not vegan but use a vegan friendly breakfast post ride as its nice. Soak porridge oats or oatmeal overnight in a food container with rice milk or nut milk (home made or bought) along with berries, dried fruit and if you fancy it ground cinnamon, almond essence etc. It makes a nice porridge full of carbs in the morning. Almond milk has protein and rice milk to a lesser extent. I tend to go for starches rather than fruit but that's just me.


----------



## fossala (19 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the ideas guys and gals.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2013)

One thing I often do for a little extra protein is to add nuts (usually cashew nuts) to our evening meal. So if we are having pasta or rice (or spelt/noodles/etc), simply boil the (cashew) nuts with the pasta whilst making the sauce. Soaked nuts are easier to digest than unsoaked nuts.
They work well in all sorts of sauces & stews. Adding them to the fried onions in a homemade indian or pasta sauce also works well.
Just adds that little extra to the meal and resolves my issues with waking up hungry in the night.


----------



## piratemousey (5 Feb 2014)

howye, Vegan here. will post food items soon


----------



## The Jogger (9 Feb 2014)

My breakfast pre ride in fact my breakfast every day, porridge made with almond milk, raspberries, sesame seeds, and maple syrup. On a ride a banana and after either baked spud and beans or just black coffee and granary toast with almond butter. Not been vegan long but really enjoying it and all the benefits.


----------



## Veganpower (10 Feb 2014)

During, Jordan Rivers Dates.


----------



## Ian A (12 Feb 2014)

I can recommend Thrive Foods by Brendan Brazier (vegan pro ironman). Not all of the ingredients are easy to get in the UK but he has a lot of sports specific vegan ideas and talks a lot of sense. I like Dried fruit and pre-soaked nuts for long bike rides, bananas, dates, kiwis, oranges (or a smoothy with them all in) afterwards.


----------



## montage (15 Feb 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_K0S2GbXYI9Fc77d6oRE7w

Vegan power!


----------



## Ian A (15 Feb 2014)

For the grown ups I give you the Rich Roll podcast. He likes the science and includes facts with his vegan nutrition. This one with guest Tim Van Orden (he's also had DR as a guest if that's your kind of thing ). Very good sections on using body fat for fuel and an excellent discussion on protein and a vegan diet.

http://www.richroll.com/podcast/15-tim-vanorden/


----------



## PatrickPending (16 Feb 2014)

My ride today was fueled by bananas, persimmon, pineapple juice and water. All vegan though I'm only vegetarian... vegan stuff is pretty much what I usually take with me - lots of fruit!


----------



## fossala (16 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys for all the info and links. I tend to eat well before and after going for long rides. I've found that on the rides I'm fine with peanut butter and jam sandwiches and banana or fruit loaf that I make in batches and freeze. 
I'm looking at touring next year so I'll have to find some recipies for cooking on the gas stove. Worste that happens is that I have a lot of veg/nut stirfry


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Feb 2014)

fossala said:


> Thanks guys for all the info and links. I tend to eat well before and after going for long rides. I've found that on the rides I'm fine with peanut butter and jam sandwiches and banana or fruit loaf that I make in batches and freeze.
> I'm looking at touring next year so I'll have to find some recipies for cooking on the gas stove. Worste that happens is that I have a lot of veg/nut stirfry


we lived off something called "standard meal no 1". It was never the same day in day out though. fry some onion, add peppers, (whatever veg you want), mixed beans (or pulses or whatever you have laid your hands on), handful of nuts (such as cashew), tin of tomatoes and some stock. Simmer for 10 mins, add the uncooked pasta to the lot and cook until pasta is cooked. one pot vegan stew with pasta... would cover us both for 1 large meal so expect it could cover you for 2. the reality was that it never tasted the same due to different veg, pulses rather than beans, different beans and some herbs & spices/garlic thrown in for good measure. Served with bread to mop up and because of all the liquid dehydration was never an issue (which it easily can be on tour with day after day of cycling). 
Also if you are somewhere that sells fresh toms at the side of the road, then they can be used instead. sometimes we used rice instead or occasionally noodles but didn't find noodles as filling as pasta.


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

not vegan or veggie here but lots of fruit is essential!  
Cheers Ed


----------



## fossala (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> not vegan or veggie here but lots of fruit is essential!
> Cheers Ed


Hej, kommer du från sverige, är du svensk?

Sorry, I'm emigrating to Sweden after I finish OpenUni (18months) with the misses and kid. I'm learning Swedish at the moment.


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

fossala said:


> Hej, kommer du från sverige, är du svensk?
> 
> Sorry, I'm emigrating to Sweden after I finish OpenUni (18months) with the misses and kid. I'm learning Swedish at the moment.


ja de er jag inte valdig bra pa att skriva svenska men jag blir betra!  min mamma ar svensk men jag va fod och har altig bot i england
jag elskar Svergie!   (replace white with blue and yellow! )
Cheers Ed


----------



## fossala (17 Feb 2014)

OK, Swedish a little rough (2 months in) but it seems that your mother is Swedish but you have spent a long time in England..?


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

fossala said:


> OK, Swedish a little rough (2 months in) but it seems that your mother is Swedish but you have spent a long time in England..?


yes above post translated by me into english is 

yes i am not very good at writing Swedish but i'm getting better my mum is Swedish but i was born and have always lived in england 
i love Sweden!  (replace white with blue and yellow! )

feel free to PM me to do with anything in regards to Sweden or Swedish as either i can or my mum can help you out 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Veganpower (18 Feb 2014)

Ian A said:


> For the grown ups I give you the Rich Roll podcast. He likes the science and includes facts with his vegan nutrition. This one with guest Tim Van Orden (he's also had DR as a guest if that's your kind of thing ). Very good sections on using body fat for fuel and an excellent discussion on protein and a vegan diet.
> 
> http://www.richroll.com/podcast/15-tim-vanorden/



I use to listen to rich roll but I found he spend 10 minutes talking about his sponsors before he gets into anything. still a good pod cast though.


----------



## Yellow Fang (19 Feb 2014)

I am pondering veganism. I hear there is something called vegan cheese. I have never come across it before. What is it and where do you get it from?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Feb 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am pondering veganism. I hear there is something called vegan cheese. I have never come across it before. What is it and where do you get it from?


you can get vegan cheese but it is very plasticie and not very nice. Don't expect it to melt - most health food shops stock some variation of it, but be warned some of the soya cheeses actually have casein in them. I make my own cashew nut cheese which is much more like a soft garlic cheese and much nicer. I also have a swiss cheeze recipe (again using cashew nuts) which makes a harder cheese that almost melts but does brown.


----------



## Ian A (20 Feb 2014)

Veganpower said:


> I use to listen to rich roll but I found he spend 10 minutes talking about his sponsors before he gets into anything. still a good pod cast though.



That is true. The podcasts are also very long (but very good) and you need a bit of time. I have his book on kindle but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Feb 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am pondering veganism. I hear there is something called vegan cheese. I have never come across it before. What is it and where do you get it from?


Even Tesco do it in their bigger stores.

As mentioned it doesn't melt the same or go "stringy" but I made very succesful vegan pizza by grating some and mixing it with some of Tesco's Free From soya "cream cheese" and spreading that on with tomatoes and olives. We take food down to the local pub on a Sunday evening and everyone, veggie and carnivore, devoured it heartily


----------



## Yellow Fang (28 Feb 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Even Tesco do it in their bigger stores.
> 
> As mentioned it doesn't melt the same or go "stringy" but I made very succesful vegan pizza by grating some and mixing it with some of Tesco's Free From soya "cream cheese" and spreading that on with tomatoes and olives. We take food down to the local pub on a Sunday evening and everyone, veggie and carnivore, devoured it heartily



Remind me again, what is the issue with soya?


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (1 Mar 2014)

This infant vegan but try to eat plenary eggs all the time roped up with chicken stake pork and plenty of milk


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> Remind me again, what is the issue with soya?


I think the "Tesco's Free From" should then have a pause before "soya cream cheese"... but consuming too much soya is thought to be bad for you because it imitates oestrogen in the body (one of the female hormones) and can cause issues with excessive consumption in both males and females alike. But we are talking large quantities here not, the occasional consumption or daily small amounts over cereal.


----------



## Veganpower (11 Aug 2014)

I went to the Raw Till 4 Thai Festival this year, Awesome. I cycled up Doi Suthep 10 times while I was there. I've got a vegan/cycling channel on youtube if anyone is interested. www.youtube.com/user/CarbedUpCraigVegan/videos


----------



## HeroesFitness (11 Aug 2014)

I use a Vegan Protein (Pro-VX) for after training mixed with almond milk, for breakfast I normally have porridge with nuts, seeds, dried cranberries or fresh lueberries mixed with oat milk, or oatflakes with rice milk.

Fruit mid morning.

Rice with sweetcorn, beans and pulses, orsweet pototaoes with baked beans, or fresh poppyseed bagels with honey

Dinner is normally tofuo qourn, cous cous or quinoa with plenty of salad


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 Aug 2014)

I was vegan for around 7 years and although I'm not any more, there's every reason you'll be as fit, if not fitter, as a result of your diet Fossala.

Even though veganism is a lot easier than it was say 20 years ago, that is only true for 'slobs.' I don't mean that literally but what I mean is that being active - as are all the other posters here - you have to think more about what you eat and how you 'replace' all the essentials that veganism can make harder. This can only be a good thing and will lead to discovering new foods and making up for nutritional differences in a way that most meat-eaters just wouldn't. Most people who aren't vegan/veggie don't even think about a balanced diet but you will and the chances are, the food you choose will be better than it is for the majority.


----------



## Saluki (11 Aug 2014)

Nked bars are yummy. I used to be a vegetarian but lately I've taken to eating a bit of chicken and fish (not at the same time). The Nked bars (or however its spelt) are great and recommended to me by a couple of my raw food eating friends.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> Nked bars are yummy. I used to be a vegetarian but lately I've taken to eating a bit of chicken and fish (not at the same time). The Nked bars (or however its spelt) are great and recommended to me by a couple of my raw food eating friends.


Nakd... yep they are great, and usually what I take with me on my rides (that or vegan black bean brownies )


----------



## Saluki (11 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nakd... yep they are great, and usually what I take with me on my rides (that or vegan black bean brownies )


Any chance of a tried and tested recipe for those? I'll go off and look on minimalistbaker


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> Any chance of a tried and tested recipe for those? I'll go off and look on minimalistbaker


here http://www.goodfoodforum.com/threads/vegan-black-bean-brownies.27/
really nice with added chocolate chips (vegan of course)


----------

